# Winch Unload Small Square Bales



## SpeckleCreekRanch (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/51970-looking-for-a-trailer-to-deliver-small-squares/

I am looking to add something to an existing trailer to work like the pictures in the fourth post of that thread.

Does anyone have any better pictures or an idea of how best to set/size the winch and how to build the rails, pusher, and I presume some kind of sheave or pulley at the back of the trailer?


----------

